# djinn24 Iybraesil Craftworld Project



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

OK here is my painting log, I am trying to catch up on some of my eldar. I know for the challenge you only need to finish 10 units but I am going to try to at least knock out double that this year, maybe more.

January's Entry:
Fire Dragons
Day 1








Based Coated







Base Color

Day 2
















Helms repainted white, based yellow in Ink, deeped at the bottom of the helm with red and faded up. Bodies with first coat of wash.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good so far Djinn. I love how smooth the transition from the red to the yellow is on the helm.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

damn that's nice and crisp.
could someone point me in the direction of this 'competition'


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am going to work on highlights tomorrow and then if I have time start picking out items on the models and then the guns.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

officer kerky said:


> damn that's nice and crisp.
> could someone point me in the direction of this 'competition'


Here is the thread with the rules, and here is the submission thread for January.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Also any ideas for my next unit? I was thinking Seer Council, because I want to go insane


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I have always been partial to Shining Spears, but the Seer Council would be nice as well.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I still need to find my shining spears, bad thing about leaving for 2 years, your stuff migrates off. Hell I still have not found one of m y GW cases and none of my Space Marines, Grey Knights, or Chaos lol. Up until yesterday I had not found the arms and head to my FW Revenant Titan.

If I find them I might do the spears.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

djinn24 said:


> I still need to find my shining spears, bad thing about leaving for 2 years, your stuff migrates off. Hell I still have not found one of m y GW cases and none of my Space Marines, Grey Knights, or Chaos lol. Up until yesterday I had not found the arms and head to my FW Revenant Titan.
> 
> If I find them I might do the spears.


Yeah, I get that, just by leaving them in my bedroom... Plus a lot of my models are only in bits... I have to go on a hunt for the odd bits and pieces


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work, would love to see more .


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh you will  A lot more. I have 23,000 plus points I need to get painted up.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking start D24. Do you airbrush, drybrush, or regualr brush. The color grading and transitions seem too smooth to be regular brushing. I'm looking at what appears to be oversrpay on the mat, but can't tell for sure.

Nonetheless, nice start bud. I've always liked Eldar. Hell they were my 1st army back in 2nd edition and one I plan on reworking after I finish my World Eaters and preheresy World Eaters.

As for your next unit, I'd go for a War Walker Squadron with magentized weapons options. I find that if I break it up into a troop, vehicle, character/HQ, troop, vehicle, Elite/HQ/character rotation it really helps break up the routine and make it more manageble.

FFX


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

So far they have been Airbrushed and yes, that is overspray on my table you see . I run 3 different Airbrushes. A .2mm tip Masters, a .35mm Devilbiss Dagr, and a .5mm Iwata-Neo Siphon feed. All of that was done with my DAGR so far.

Next is going to be drybrushing and then lastly I will pull out my trusty series 7 and hit the details.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Whats funny is if you look in the background you can see an inline airdryer for an airbrush.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Liking the look of them so far, sir. A suitably retro colour scheme [or is that classic!? :grin:]. Are all your Aspects going to be in "classic" colours, or will they all adhere to an overall army scheme [i.e. everything with red on it!]?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Orange and yellow are the color of the fire dragons. They have been misted with red and washed with brown but as I dry brush them they will be orange in color.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

djinn24 said:


> Oh you will  A lot more. I have 23,000 plus points I need to get painted up.


I thought I recalled you having several metric shit-tons of plastic lying about...


Looking quite excellent so far! I have to admit this may be the first time I've seen anyone airbrush standard minis with that level of detail. What's the difficulty level on something like that?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

loyalist42 said:


> I thought I recalled you having several metric shit-tons of plastic lying about...
> 
> 
> Looking quite excellent so far! I have to admit this may be the first time I've seen anyone airbrush standard minis with that level of detail. What's the difficulty level on something like that?


Low air pressure and going slow is what it takes. The thing you have to watch is overspray. Inks airbrush OMFG well. I could probably paint a model white and just ink the damn thing and basically be done with it.

Keep in mind, that was also using my .35mm brush not my .2mm brush. That is the difference of using a size one and a size 000.

I am looking at picking up an even smaller brush and replacing my .2mm with a better quality. I would OMFG love an Iwata Custom Micron. .18mm head on it!









Its only 373 dollars....

I do commissions!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow thats some impressive painting.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

djinn24 said:


> I do commissions!



Hahaha....thanks and all, but seeing as I don't generally play the game, building and painting are about the only things I get out of this hobby :laugh:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I was talking in general, I actually found a brush that I might like more. I feel bad because I told a guy that the company wasn't that good.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Day 3

I have dry brushed the models several times to bring out a decent highlight. I also hit the weapons and non armor items with black.

Dry brushing done with a size 8 shader, black with my Masters G44 .2mm Airbrush

Yes I know there is some overspray, they will be addressed when I go the final highlights.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

What sort of effect are you aiming for with your bases? scorched earth? and will you theme it by army or just by unit?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Looking good so far dude.

When you first mentioned you were going to drybrush I was a little worried you would ruin the effect (not a great fan of drybrushing) but you managed to pull it off really well.

Obviously there is overspray at the moment but you've already picked up on that :grin: 

I'm looking forward to seeing them progress to give you some more fedback.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking real good, I love the elder – I can see myself having some more in the future. Can’t wait to see these completed.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not a fan of drybrushing either, but you have pulled it off. I'm gonna keep an eye on your thread


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I do slow gradual buildups. I did 3 stages on those.

@ Moo, I am still trying to decide to be honest.

Now to see if I have any Tin Biz.....


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Updated! Did not paint last night but I was able to get the weapons painted brass as well as some details. I am off work tomorrow so I will be probably finishing these tomorrow.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hey Djinn, I noticed you had some Krylon crystal clear flat in the background...how do you like it? Does it work well and do you have a pic of anything you have used it on? I ask because I bought a can of the GW Satin varnish about a year ago and almost ruined 8 hours of work on my Goblin Shammy Skarsnik. His backside started to frost. Also, when you switch to the 2mm needle, what level PSI are you running on your compressor? 15-20? 

Models looks sweet man!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Its worked fine for me in the past with no issues, the frosting was probably an issue due to humidity.

Um for my .2mm needle I normally run 10-15 psi depending on what I am painting. Sometimes up to 20, but normally at the 15 psi mark. Its what i run my .35mm airbrush at as well.

I run:

Masters G44 .2mm Gravity
Devilbiss Dagr .35mm Gravity
Iwata Neo .5mm Siphon


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Weill since I left the Fire Dragons at home I brought about 25 Wraithguard with me. Here is group A:


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I wouldn't have expected that you could make models look this good with a spray tech.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have done brush work on the dragons but the pics of the Guard are pure airbrush at that points.

The hardest part about airbrushing something that small is the overspray.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Finished January:









Started for Feb:








First 10 Based:









New Toys:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

djinn24 said:


>



LOL...Is that a midget fire dragon behind the exarch? LMAO!



New Toys:







[/QUOTE]

Wonder who helped in the decision to get that.........:grin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oldschool Fire Dragon. Back when the models where 25mm.

Um, I dunno .


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Oldschool Fire Dragon. Back when the models where 25mm.


Ohhh I know bro, I still have a shit load of them laying around, was just giving you a hard time.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Uh huh. LOL I have such a mix of old and new.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I really like how your fire dragons are coming along. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you, they are effectively done for the army challenge but I am adding a detail here and there as well.

I am working on t he Wraithguard right now, have 16 of 30 base coated and ready for the airbrush.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

I will be watching this thread with eager closeness! Want to see how the airbrushing comes along.

+rep

ZE


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

interesting Larry.. I guess since you don't really feel the need to comment on my shit, I'll take the time to do so on yours!I see you did spooge for that brush eh? Good on ya I guess! As for the fire dragons I really feel they are lacking and are at best base coated... They look too brown on my screen anyway. Are you going to fix that up? The details are lacking too man, are you slipping? I'm interested to see how you will pull off the wraith guard


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

TBH they are not done and I feel the same but I have been tinkering getting the orange right and not having any luck. I have worked on some of the details but I need to get the jewels and finish the eyes. Also keep in mind I have 23,000 fucking points to finish .

The website has been sucking my painting time to almost nil. I finished 2 product overviews today on the site so I think I am going to power paint tomorrow. I have 16 WG ready for airbrushing.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice work there Djinn
I am dying to get my hands on the airbrush for sometime now...

I will be keeping an eye on your blog as I am painting my eldar too .
The fire dragons are coming up nicely can't wait to see them painted.

Siskin


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

If you need any help drop me a line at djinn24 at models-workshop.com or stop by the site. I have several videos and written tutorials about Airbrushes.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Tan strayed on.

















Washes/shading done.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

They are coming nicely together .
Everything is done with the airbrush?
I like the white, I will try to copy it for my Eldrad vel Fareseer project.

They will look incredible once finished.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

So far everything has been done with an airbrush yes  I have some video to have some stock footage when I do my airbrush video. I think to do all the shading on the tan parts took me about 1 hour.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

This is one of the reasons why i want to buy myself an airbrush


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Shaping up really nice buddy! I am just gonna have to spring for an airbrush.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah I have to agree with Midge, they are shaping up nicely! I like the tan you're using on the helmest of the WG! What tan is it? Great work with the AB Larry, I see you did splurge on that one eh? LOL Man.. remember how I mentioned we're moving to Canada, well now the wife has thrown the idea of moving to Indiana.. she has family there and I could possibly get into the Ford plant.. we gotta talk man!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Foundation Brown

Air Brushed Bleached bone

Air Brushed Brown Wash






Here is a shitty video (testing and stock footage) of me doing the airbrushing on them. About 30 minutes and I do about 6 of them, maybe more. Its blurry, like I said, stock footage.

Airbrush is the Harder and steenbeck infinity.










http://www.cybermodeler.com/hobby/tools/harder/tool_harder_infinity.shtml

I have the 2 in 1. 10/10 on rating personal and others have said the same. Its my 4th airbrush and the best I own.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well for February I tried to go overboard and do 30 wraithguard and 3 bonesingers.










I finished 14 of the wraithguard.










For March I am doing a Farseer










I am working on his cloak first.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Looks real good Larry, looking forward to seeing him finished. Wish I had the time to paint. Been so busy with this programming class and my final that I am about to lose my mind......neeeeeeed......tooooo...paainnnt!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I really need to keep up with this better . Painted all the wraithbone parts brown last night. Now I get to start lightening them up.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Awesome work so far man. Did you manage to finish the rest of the wraithguard? I have some fire dragons waiting in the wings to paint any advice; I’m going for an orange color?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I finished to tabletop but still adding detail and I only got 14 of them done. Models-Workshop.com kinda killed my time lol, hell my post count even dropped over here.

I am still trying to get that vibrant orange color myself on them. Mine look to dull to me. Other then airbrushing the helmets all I did was drybrush about 7 different layers to build up the colors.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I love pictures, they do not lie, I see a couple spots I need to touch up now.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sneak peak of my new shining spears:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Look interesting. Look forward to see how they turn out when there finished.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I still need to do more modifications to them to make them look less like titans .


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Worked on the Farseer


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I like the blue your using on the farseer. Look forward to see more.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Anyone else other then Hammer watching this? LOL. Been trying to keep it updated!

Did the first layer on the sash, started on the metalics. First layer. Worked on the shadows some.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Looking good Djinn, progressing nicely, great job on the blending!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank MoS! Next month I will be doing my new shining spears. Looking forward to those, maybe painting 6 of the epic versions will get me spurred to paint my real Revenant!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice looking models, I'm especially liking the shading you've done on the seer's bone chestpiece.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Definitely looking good buddy! Coming along very nicely.


----------



## se7en (Mar 10, 2011)

hey there!

very good painting here!

the blue and shading is looking great!!!


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

I really like the Farseer, great job. What color is the spear's blade "head" (not sure of the proper word in english sorry).


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks all.

@Siskin: Currently it is bronze. 

Once I finish the metals I think the base, sash, and head is all that is left. Gives me time to finish putting together the 1st squad of my new Sining Spears in Exo Suit.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Update to the farseer, he is close to getting done. Need to work on the skin and staff.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Amazing work dude! +rep


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thx doelago! I am goingto try and finish him tonight.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic work!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Looking great, I'm loving the blending on the cloak. And the devil horns posing!! :grin:

Rev


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks you 2. I should be posting up the final pics of it tonight, all together and a clear coat on him. I am hoping the clearcoat smooths out a couple rough spots. I also relised I am lacking a lot of flesh tones.... woops.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Done with this months entry . Not 100% on him but he looks nice.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

My first squad of Shining Spears for next month. Will probably base them tomorrow and then as soon as the first hits .


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I see what your sayn about the flesh tones, otherwise, great job Larry! His robe looks freakn tight.

Good luck on those shining spears!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Very very interesting Idea for the Shining spears.

Nice to see originality!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have 2 Squads of 3 right now. I am going to paint these up and I think for the May challenge I am going to do my real titan.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice work Djinn 24. I love the blending in the robe, it turned out real nice. That is one of, if not, my favourite Farseer models. I painted one a while ago, but had a lot of trouble with it, it turned out nice though. Keep it up! I was thinking of getting the new Forgeworld Shadow Spectres and proxy them as shinning spears or swooping hawks. Also they just released an Exarch Model for them that is really cool too. You wouldn’t happen to have these models would you?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I do not but there are a couple folks on here that do, if I did not already own 40+ swooping hawks they would be my choice for proxy.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, that's a really good idea for the shining spears, i love them. Looking forward to seeing them painted up.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Going to prime them tonight so I can start painting them tomorrow. First time in a while I will be doing white so I have some ideas I am going to try to really make that blue pop.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Primed and ready for tomorrows start for the heresy painting deal:










I can not wait to toss some paint on these.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Primed in white. That surprises me!


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

I have some catching up to do 

I love the farseer the coat (cape) looks great!!
Those are some nice shining spears. 
I also prime all my eldar white I find that the colors come up more crips than on black primer.

Keep it up.

Siskin


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I airbrush my base color on so it really does not matter. But shining spears are mainly white so I started off with a white coat. I would have done grey but I did not have any grey primer.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well after selling some old models I do not need I scrapped my pennies together and picked up a new FW model. I am having surgery on the 20th of April and will pretty much be housebound for a month so I am hoping it shows up by then . But this is the baby that I will be painting:










Eldar Lynx with soniclance. I am already planning what is going to have magnets on it to keep them from breaking off.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Look forward to seeing it painted.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am looking forward to it getting here so I can! I am going to do it with the detail of the Cobra .


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Sweet dude! Good luck on it, Ohh and hope all is well with the surgery!

On a side note, did you see the NEW Eldar titan!? Freakin sweet man!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah I have seen the new titan, want to buy a kidney?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well I have been wanting a (or 3) Nightwing for a while now. But other things keep getting in the way. When I finally got around to getting some the rumor of the summer of the fliers came about so I held off and grabbed an Eldar Lynx instead. Well now it seems as if the rumors have been kinds defunct so I decided to finally get a Nightwing, but the FW model is bland. The only things going for it is the entire wings opening thing.

So looking at the new Razorwing model I decided to make my own. 



















It is a pretty straight forward conversion, just takes time making sure that everything is nice and balanced on each side. I think what took the longest was converting the guns to fit. There is still al ittle work to be done but for them most part it is ready for primers and airbrushing.

Discontinuing the other thread and starting it on here.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The Eldar and Tau have very cool looking vehicles, love how they look. The conversion looks cool, will be awesome to see it painted.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Loving the work Djinn


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks, I am stoked how nice that turned out and honestly it was not all that hard. Going to be making 2 more of these antiaircraft beauties.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Glad to see your back in spirits Larry! Sometimes when you get into a rut it's hard to get out of. 

I'm sure this will come out looking sweet! Alot cheaper then buying three from FW!

Whats the status on the Eldar Lynx?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It is currently base coated, weapons are magnetized and the rest is glued together.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

While waiting on the base of the Phantom to dry I started on one of 3 new projects.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweet! Now paint man paint!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I still have more sanding and some repair work to go, it sustained a critical hit in the mail and 3 pieces snapped on it. Plus some pinning needs to be done. Prep work makes the paint look all so much better and smoooooooth.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

yep yep! Prep effort is always worth the time.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Get rid of the mold lines!!!~ Hahaha! Excited to see it painted up.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Its gonna I hope look better then the Cobra.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

How many of these big things do you have lying around waiting to be painted..??


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a Revenant titan that is getting close to being done, a Cobra that is done but needs some touch up work, a Lynx that is base coated and magnetized, a Scorpion that I just got, an Armorcast Phantom that is on the back burner at this time, and the Nightwing is a non FW conversion.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I´m impressed! And considering how you painted your titan in the army challange I can´t wat to see them all painted..


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

arumichic said:


> Get rid of the mold lines!!!~ Hahaha! Excited to see it painted up.


LOL....ant that the truth! :grin:

Good to see you back in motion buddy!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The Cobra is painted already, just a couple spots I noticed could use some cleaning up.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

All these words, so few pics. What gives bro? Your Plog is starting to sound like mine.

I need more inspirat... erm pics... so I can start working on my order for Eldar stuff..

Seriously, I hold your opinions and talent in great esteem. Top notch stuff Djinn. I can't wait to see more.

FFX


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have actually been busy trying to get my license and open my trade accounts and get ready. Also drawing up my business plan... all 25ish pages of it, and looking for capital investors.

Oh and I ordered 2 more Razorwings and all the bits needed to convert them to Nightwings.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I would invest in your painting if I had the money. At the moment, nothing.  And yes show me more pics!~


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Its not my painting you would be investing in but a mail order, brick and mortar store in addition to a distribution gateway for EU gaming companies.

My painting studio falls under the parent corp but is not the sole reason.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I can not wait to get these on the table together.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

*steals and sells online* I mean...


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Good to see some pics up dude, not sure I would like to be on the receiving end of those tho =)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweet! Looks like it cleaned up just fine. Look forward to seeing this one done.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Worked on the other 2 Nightwing conversions. Waiting on the weapons to some in from England (www.bitsnkits.co.uk great US shipping).

They are pretty much done. Just need to do the last bit of miliput filling and sanding. Then all I am waiting on is Bitsandkits stuff to come in.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweet looking group man! I look forward to seeing paint.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Whats the size difference on the converted Nightwings compared to the original?

Great looking conversion tho, keep up the good work bro.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think my version is a bit narrower. But longer then the FW version. What I like about mine is it looks sleeker then the FW version. When I started these it was because the FW version was looking a bit dated so I wanted to make is a pit more modern. 

One thing is I wish it did carrry a couple missles, would love to add those to these as well. Probably going to write a set of custom rules for this, basically just add a skimmer option for Non-Apoc friendly games. Incase anyone is wondering about the emply cockpits, it is going to have shaded covers put on, they happen to be the same size as the normal Eldar ones. I did take some WIP pics as well and am planning on making a tutorial on how to and some of my measurements on what I removed and added.

I do want to grab a commanders sprue for the lead jet who still has the undernose opening intact to get a senor suite added (no game infleuence, just looks).

Already working on a Hornet conversion using the Venom but I dunno if I am going to do that one. Probably be cheaper to just buy the FW kit.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Received my order in from Bits and Kits and was able to slap the weapon systems on the other two Nightwings. So here is the real question. Who is ready for some PAINT!!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am!!!! Looking good bud. That is going to be a cool looking squadron on the table.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am looking forward to slapping some paint on these but they mind end up just basecoated blue for now.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Nooo!!!! PAINT PAINT PAINT!!!~ Lol....looking forward to them being painted up!!!


----------



## Da_Grey_Knight (Jul 4, 2011)

We Want Painnttttttt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have the Phantom to touch up, a Lynx, a Revenant, and a Scorpion!


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Then get working!!! *cracks whips* (one for you and one for me... >.<)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Got them base coated


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Alright! Your one step ahead of me at the moment. I'm feeling burnt =(


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I know that feeling.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

How soon before the move?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

2 weeks and the stress is killer.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

That last move after the military is a huge step, is hard to leave the basic military life for 'reality' After the fact though you will find that it was more nerves than anything else


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

well trying to do it all on crutches is a pain in the ass as well then add it has been 110 degrees here


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

wait...you're in crutches again?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have been on crutches. Never got off of them lol. I walk around the house without them but if I go outside I have them with me. And today I did something to my ankle and it hurts like hell.


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

scscofield said:


> That last move after the military is a huge step, is hard to leave the basic military life for 'reality' After the fact though you will find that it was more nerves than anything else


I totally agree..... there was a sense of ... well security and familiarity, I guess, back in the day when the wife and I separated from the AF. We had been used to the military structure and, I at least, was feeling that I was moving to no structure.....

... after the transition though, I found that there wasn't that much that I really truly missed (well besides the 30 days vacation and the prices at the commissary) and I certainly didn't mind a bit giving up the whole "salute the Big Guy" when he walks by gig.

Suggestion from the old guy ... focus on today and what needs to be done today and look forward to the new adventure. I bet you'll look back at this transition in a year and wonder what the deal was.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Heh, crutches and heat are a big bitch of a deal on top of moving of any sort  Just think it will be a story for the grandkids right......


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well it has been a while since I posted on here but I have made some updates and in the last week I have painted at least some every day. I have been working on the Titan commission some. In the move some of the areas that had been straightened decided to rewarp, which is a first for me to tell you the truth. Also the model, as point out by Ploss is leaning back more then it was and now looks awkward, something we are brainstorming to fix.

To knock some of the rust off I have been working on my Nightwing Conversions and my mK II Scorpion.


















































Here are some of the Scorpion I have been tinkering with.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

That isa cool disruptive camo. Well done.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

djinn24,

Hey! Your flyers are looking good. Those icons are very well done also but noticed that the one in the middle isn't completely aligned as the other two. 

I'm sure you caught that though! 

And I agree that the camo design on the Scorpian is bad-ass. 

Keep it up!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Original Blog located here: http://djinn24.com/?p=249

*Video Link*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aA-TsXAiHQw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Those Nightwings look pretty damn cool! How are you doing the glass?

The Scorpion looks fantastic, too. Its a gorgeous model with a gorgeous paint job.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Trying new stuff for the big guy  I have some ideas for the Phantom now as well since after fixing everying its gonna need some new paint.

I am going to paint the glass to make it look like it is glowing blue or green and blacked out otherwise.

The scorpion literally has maybe 3 or 4 hours once you take out the repaints I have done testing new techniques out and having to sand a paint job off because of it orange peeling.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

My last weeks worth of painting, comments, questions, and critiques welcome.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm loving that stripe effect on the Scorpion, obviously you are masking off areas but how are you getting the fade effect? Still has touch ups to do too, so I know you aren't finished with it.

Are those silver gems on the Nightwings? What's the plan there?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

going to layer them with inks to get a nice intense color on them. Yeah mainly using them to test things on. So yeah they are in need of touch ups.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good buddy! loving the fading!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am going to try and do a quick tutorial on how to do the stripes tomorrow. They are super easy and took me 50 minutes to do the entire ship, from masking to spraying.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Been doing some work, feedback is great!

















Picked this up in trade:








Which now looks like this as I do my best to bring it up to my level of assembly, yes I broke pieces off.


----------



## Jangalak (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey Djinn, just flicked through your blog, some really nice stuff here mate, well done. Also, gotta thank you for inspiring me to get an airbrush a couple of months ago after reading your posting on techniques. Am still not that great with it but its taken my painting to a new level.
Keep it up,
J


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Jangalak,

I am working on a series of tutorials that cover all the various problems and techniques for beginner airbrush artists, they will be short and cover one topic at a time so you ca watch the ones you want.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I could not repair it to a place where I would normally have liked a model assembled but I go above and beyond. I also dragged the hair dryer out again for some work on a project tomorrow! Got my drill handy too!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

If you ever wonder how much Hawk Turquoise I use this is how I mix it up lol.

2 x Bottles of GW Hawk Turquoise or comparable from P3 or Vallejo
5ML of Drying retarder
5ML of Flow Aid
5ML of Airbrush Thinner
1.5 OZ of water


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Djinn, I was wondering f you use a spray booth or just inhale the overspray? 

I think an airbrush is my next real model purchase but need a booth, too.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Void Dragon is looking fantastic bud!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I do not have a paint booth, My nose hairs are constantly blue . Its no where near where I would like it Midge but I really do not want to strip it so its as good as it will be for a while.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

So since it's been a year and a half since I updated this let me update you all. Sadly its not been that I have forgotten to update, I haven't worked on anything on that time. But times are changing. 










Since GW changed its Hawk Turquoise to a shade nothing like it was before I am redoing the unfinished models in an airbrush paint. You can see it to the left. Createx wicked color. 










I have been working on a wraithknight as well. Working on surfacing it right now. Base coated it and noticed a lot of seem lines showing through. The Revenant will get a treatment as well. 

The wraithknight is fully magnetized and swappable.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> I still need to find my shining spears, bad thing about leaving for 2 years, your stuff migrates off. Hell I still have not found one of m y GW cases and none of my Space Marines, Grey Knights, or Chaos lol. Up until yesterday I had not found the arms and head to my FW Revenant Titan.
> 
> If I find them I might do the spears.


What's sad is I just spent another 3 weeks looking for the arms and head to this damn titan AGAIN. I had forgotten about losing them back then too until I read this. Sigh.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well I sanded down and rebased my MKII FW Scorpion this last weekend. 









Sanding 









Base Coat 









Shade 1


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Great to see you back at the grindstone Djinn.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Did a little bit of work. Great thing about not using this model for any cotests, it goes by a LOT quicker.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I love them still and more as they develop! despite my hate for my friends Eldar, gdamn tall walking thingy lol

I think Eldar will have to be my next army, mainly inspired by you, although I will need to practice with my air gun some more which means getting somewhere I can use it so a larger house, so better job.... oh dear


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Our walky things get taller and even more walkier. In still see some parts on the scorpion I need to touch up on. I can probably finish it to a table top standard today.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Funny you mention buying a house. My wife and I are buying a new house (we close in 2 weeks) and one of the big things was a hobby area to put all my stuff. I have 3 choices. Debating on which to use right now.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice shading in the cracks there D. Now I have some primer I can finally get around to testing the stuff you recommended out!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope you enjoy. I love the stuff and plan on buying the large bottle in all the main colors.


----------

